# Open seat in the boat 03/07



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nortah, bucks and ducks, and I are planning a southern open water run. We will be leaving early am Saturday 7th and returning either late that night or camping over and fishing sunday am (TBD). We will be trolling piute and possibly otter creek depending on the ice conditions. If you are interested in joining us we have one seat in the boat, shoot me a P.M. for details.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

I would like to go, but I'm not too much into trolling. Are you guys only going to troll? Or will you stop and fish in spots?


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Wish it was a week later.....


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks a lot orvis! way to rub it in!! anyone else's wife giving birth around ice-off??? dang man i wish i could. i just got me a new combo and everything!!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> I would like to go, but I'm not too much into trolling. Are you guys only going to troll? Or will you stop and fish in spots?


We typically do bolth but had the best success trolling last year.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Orvis,
If you took the boat a little farther to the South, I would love to meet you at Sand Hollow.

Guess I'll just have to try from the shore this trip,
Grandpa D.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

want to make it a convoy? I just dying to get my boat unwrapped and ready for the season.


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

Grandpa D, When are you planning to go to Sand Hollow? The water is only at 50 degrees right now, and the fish aren't moving much. There was a tournament there last Saturday and only a couple of 5 pounders were caught. Shoot me a line, and let me know what's going on.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

BROWN BAGGER said:


> want to make it a convoy? I just dying to get my boat unwrapped and ready for the season.


Cmon down the more the better. BTW the boat is now filled.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

my buddy was just down at ottercreek saturday, the north end was all open water but the south end was still 6 inches of ice. he said run off was pouring in. think it will be ice free by this weekend?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

BROWN BAGGER said:


> my buddy was just down at ottercreek saturday, the north end was all open water but the south end was still 6 inches of ice. he said run off was pouring in. think it will be ice free by this weekend?


Ah pop gear paradise! I hope it opens up for a combo trip!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

BROWN BAGGER said:


> my buddy was just down at ottercreek saturday, the north end was all open water but the south end was still 6 inches of ice. he said run off was pouring in. think it will be ice free by this weekend?


All signs point to YES!!! 65* Temps, W*&%, Run-off!!1 Wahoo Big Bow time!!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

BROWN BAGGER said:


> my buddy was just down at ottercreek saturday, the north end was all open water but the south end was still 6 inches of ice. he said run off was pouring in. think it will be ice free by this weekend?


Ditto here....little bro's son said by this weekend it should be ice-free..

Are you heading down there BROWN BAGGER ?


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Not exactly sure just yet. If I take the boat I have work to do to unseason it, otherwize bank fishing with float tube or my kayak....yahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

BROWN BAGGER said:


> Not exactly sure just yet. If I take the boat I have work to do to unseason it, otherwize bank fishing with float tube or my kayak....yahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


If someone backs out at the last minute I will shoot you a p.m. My boat is not as fancy as yours but it will do the job. Worst case senario I could offer you a tow in your tube or kayak or take you over to the other side of the lake for some bank fishing.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Yah heading down for a saturday trip then, even in the wonderful snow? yeep peep --\O


----------



## Emerald2008 (Jun 2, 2008)

do you use powerbait?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Emerald2008 said:


> do you use powerbait?


 :?: :?: 
I wonder if the mods will let you in?


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow, why is this thread back up top?


----------

